# What Happens When You Take Everything the Bible Says Literally



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought this was quite comical so I thought I would share the never ending wisdom of my precocious 5 year-old.

Lily, my oldest, was all confused during Family Worship tonight. She could not understand how Jesus could be married to the church, but she could only marry one man. Especially, as she noted, the church is more than one person. She then went on to ask how Jesus could marry a man if he was a man since Jesus said men had to marry women.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2011)

And you brought her to Deut. 29:29, right?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## "William The Baptist" (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the  !


----------

